# Toby's Out of Surgery



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My sweet Toby underwent a removal of an adenoma on his muzzle this morning. I just got a call from his vet and he did great. As a post-cataract surgery survivor we must always be careful with any sort of dental or other procedure around his eyes. He also must take antibiotics pre-surgery and post-surgery. He had a sedated dental at the beginning of May and did fine, except for soft stool caused by the antibiotic (Clavamox) and a newly developed food intolerance. We switched him to a prescription food and that cleared up well, and started him on Simplicef last week in prep for today's procedure, without any stool issues. 

Toby started scratching his face like crazy after his dental and aggravated the growth, causing it to bleed like crazy so we knew we needed to get it off asap. His vet was able to do it with just two sedatives in his system (yay), no anesthesia and she reported he did great, didn't even move! It was much broader and deeper than anyone anticipated so it took a little longer than expected. The base is being biopsied just to make sure we aren't dealing with anything unexpected. :crossfing

At the suggestion of the veterinary intern who observed today they switched the pre-surgical cleaning solution to betadyne since he has had issues with skin sensitivity in shaved areas and it possible he is reacting to the surgical cleaning solution they normally use on him. We hope this will work for Toby and he won't have a reaction like before. 

He will be a cone-head for a little longer since he has 3 sutures and he was shaved (carefully) in his muzzle area. He loves to rub himself on our rugs so the cone is our version of tough love. He's usually a trooper with the cone...it's the hubby and me who can't stand it.

We are starting him back on Rimadyl for his post surgical pain relief. 

I've got physical therapy today so I'll pick him up on my way home. I miss my little Tobynator but know he's in great hands at the clinic!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor Toby, glad everything went well. I know you will be very happy to get him back home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

So GLAD that Toby did well!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to Tobey.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Toby got along so good with his surgery. It's always a concern when they have surgery and such a relief when it goes well!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

So glad to hear Toby did well! Praying for GREAT results!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well for Toby. Give him a big hug from all of us.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs to you and Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it went so well! Now I will send prayers and good thoughts that the biospy comes back clean.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything went well.

Keeping everything crossed for a negative biopsy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor Tobynator!
I wish him a speedy recovery with no complications or razor burn and good news on the biopsy! Keeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed that Toby was having his growth removed and am so glad it went so wel. I sure hope the betadine works too and he doesn't get itchy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

HAppy to hear Toby's surgery went well and your boy will soon be home. Praying for good biopsy results.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to hear the surgery went well and he will be home soon  Sending good thoughts for a clean report!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Toby made it thru the surgery well and will be back home soon. Hope the cone wearing goes ok. He is a brave boy and pray you will get good news.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad all went well and will be home soon. How long does the path report take? Give him an ear rub from us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor old guy! Glad it all went well and he'll be home soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gald to hear Toby's surgery went well. I wish him a speedy recovery without any problems and hope the results are good too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He's home and he's groggy from the sedatives they injected. He didn't recognize me when I went to pick him up, though he managed to ram me with his new cone of shame that we bought for him since his old one is disgusting. Thank goodness I disinfected the old one though because I cannot seem to get a collar in the new one--mine are too wide.:doh: They had it secured with gauze so I need to go to the dollar store tomorrow and buy a cheap collar that fits in the holes. I have a jingle bell one that will fit, but don't think I can stand hearing jingle bells 24/7, especially in June. :no: 

We will get the biopsy results back in 5 to 7 days. Hopefully it will be good news as everyone expects. 

He's not asked for food and the instructions instruct me not to feed him until 6 p.m. 

Thank you guys for your good wishes and support. I always worry about my Tobynator when things need checking out. It's nice to know you guys are here for me!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs to Toby and fingers crossed the biopsy comes back clean!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Toby glad he made it ok i know he will get plenty of TLC with you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad it all went well and wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So glad to hear such a good report!! 

I'm sorry, I didn't know this was coming up. Don't know where my head is sometimes...and then..yes I do.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sounds like a trooper. Glad it went well, and hope for excellent biopsy results.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad to see that Toby is home and doing well. I hope switching solutions help to reduce the irritation and that the pathology report is all clear. You and he have had altogether too much medical drama in the last year. 

Prayers for Toby,
Lucy


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Continued prayers and good wishes for Toby! Glad he is home, and can rest.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Today is trash day--two crews come by every Tuesday to pick up regular trash and recycling. He missed the morning pick up but the second pick up was about 4 o'clock. He woke up from a sound sleep to do his job--bark at the trash trucks from inside. He always alerts me (as if I can't hear them  ) so I can go put the bins back up next to the house. Good boy Toby! That wore him out so he took a short nap, then I fed him half of his dinner at 6 per the vet instructions and he was very appreciative. He's resting again, such a mellow boy after sedation.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Anne- I had no idea Toby was undergoing surgery today. I am so glad everything went well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad Toby did well. What troopers you both are


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see the surgery went well and that Toby is not only back home but feels good enough to ensure that the trash cans return to their rightful spot in due time.

Lots of "No Big Deal" vibes for the pathology results and belly scritches to him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Get well soon Toby. Sounds like you did great today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sweetheart! So glad he is back home and everything went well. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for speedy and fully recovery and cone free days to come soon. Prayers for good biopsy results back.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Get well soon Toby! Good luck on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry I did not see Toby was going in for surgery. So glad he did well and now he is wearing his ramming gear.

Curious why they did not remove the growth during his dental? Or did they not plan to until he irritated it so much after the dental? 

In case this helps you - We cut up a T-shirt and threaded it thru the cone holes - that way it is soft where it goes by her face and we just tie it in a bow, etc to secure.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad to read that Toby did well with his surgery! Praying that he heals swiftly and is back to doing all the things that he loves!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to see that Toby's surgery went well and he's home and getting back to his routine.  I've got fingers crossed too for the biopsy results. 

Also, just saw the GR Weekly cover - Very NICE! I didn't know if your sig was old or new. Congratulations regardless. Plus - lots of laughs over Toby's "big ball" and his "assistance" during your PT. Goodness, that rascal!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Feel better soon Toby!!!!! Praying that his biopsy brings no bad news.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> Curious why they did not remove the growth during his dental? Or did they not plan to until he irritated it so much after the dental?
> 
> In case this helps you - We cut up a T-shirt and threaded it thru the cone holes - that way it is soft where it goes by her face and we just tie it in a bow, etc to secure.


Yep, I wish it had been removed at the same time as the dental. It was a new growth discovered that morning during the exam before the dental, we were out of town and it looked so benign she elected to not remove it because she didn't think it would bother him at all. We were more concerned about a growth in his mouth that needed removal. As soon as he recovered from his dental he began scratching it like crazy, aggravating it and causing it to bleed and scab. The vet apologized for not taking it off sooner, not fully recognizing how sensitive Toby is about anything on his skin--but she does now. It's all corrected now, and we just need to get through the recovery safely with the cone on 24/7-in other words, hubby needs to keep the cone on Toby 24/7 and not remove it because he feels sorry for him. :doh: One second of distraction and I promise he will scratch the sutures! :uhoh::doh:

He jumped up last night about 8, ran across the room, stopped, tried to scratch, realized his cone was on, then sat down and rested again. Poor little guy. He slept well last night so that made me feel better! 

Thanks for the idea of the tshirt! I was able to slip a Visiglo collar in the cone so now he can glow in the dark while wearing his cone--the height of doggie couture!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wishing Toby a very speedy and healthy recovery, i'm glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Checking in on Toby-big hugs and kisses to him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on Toby-big hugs and kisses to him!


Karen, thanks for checking --he's doing great, considering he is coned! He refuses to do his poop duties in his backyard with the cone on and I didn't want to risk taking it off of him in the dark this morning, so he got to go for a longer walk this a.m. than the vet instructed. (oops). He literally ran me down the street, so his energy is back. We had success during the walk so his digestive system is working! (TMI, TMI). He's on a limited schedule today--resting inside,lots of love and treats, and then tomorrow we will consider twice daily walks and normal activities. His incision site looks OK. I'm going to call the vet to see if I can put some neo pred def powder on it if it begins to itch too much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Toby had a restful night and a productive morning-sorry, couldn't resist.

Was the growth very big that was removed?

I think we need some pictures of Toby is his new couture.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I was able to slip a Visiglo collar in the cone so now he can glow in the dark while wearing his cone--the height of doggie couture!


Sending hugs and kisses to a glowing star. I am glad it was good night and praying for nice progress on the road to recovery.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Toby is doing well!
Thunder would not do his business with the cone on either, lol. 
About the neo-predef powder, my vet told me not to put it on Thunder's incision. He said the steroids in it would delay healing. What did your vet say?
Wishing Toby well and no itchies.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear he is recovering well. How's the weather in Dallas so far this spring (almost summer)? Hope not a repeat of last.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good news that Toby is doing so well. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from my kids.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping Toby continues to do well.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Belle's Mom said:


> Curious why they did not remove the growth during his dental? Or did they not plan to until he irritated it so much after the dental?


For Hannah, the vet told us that they preferred not to do other procedures during dentals because the bacteria from the mouth "has to go somewhere" and generally goes to the "weaker" area of the body - ie, a surgical site. 



cgriffin said:


> About the neo-predef powder, my vet told me not to put it on Thunder's incision. He said the steroids in it would delay healing. What did your vet say?


We were told the same thing about any steroids (Temaril-P, Genta-Ved spray, etc) for Hannah.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I am glad Toby is doing well!
> Thunder would not do his business with the cone on either, lol.
> About the neo-predef powder, my vet told me not to put it on Thunder's incision. He said the steroids in it would delay healing. What did your vet say?
> Wishing Toby well and no itchies.



I haven't called the vet yet--they usually call me and I thought I'd wait since he's not itchy now. It makes sense the steroid would do that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Glad to hear he is recovering well. How's the weather in Dallas so far this spring (almost summer)? Hope not a repeat of last.


:crossfing:crossfing--MUCH MUCH better than this time last summer. We actually have rain this year and the temps are much milder, so to speak, than this time last year. We've gotten up to 98 or so on Monday but today's high will only be 91--a cold  front came through, bringing rain on the radar (haven't seen any at my house yet). The pollens--MUCH MUCH worse--in the 9000 to 10000 range daily and we have some smoke from the New Mexico fire here as well. Yuk.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Glad to hear Toby had a restful night and a productive morning-sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> Was the growth very big that was removed?
> 
> I think we need some pictures of Toby is his new couture.....


I tried to take a photo this morning of the little guy holding his "Little Man" toy inside his mouth in his cone--no dice. As soon as he saw the camera he dropped the toy and turned away. I think he's embarrassed by being such a cute cone head!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I must have missed a post -- I didn't know that Toby was going in for surgery. 
Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I also missed this post........sorry.

Give Toby a big Hug & Kiss from us, he has been through so much!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Toby did well and wish him a fast recovery. Sorry about the pollens & smoke :yuck:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"We. Are. Rooting. For. You. Toby."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> "We. Are. Rooting. For. You. Toby."


Ha, Toby wishes his cone looked like that! That way he would be able to scratch his incision wide open! :uhoh:

Toby is a grump today--he's not happy that he must wear his cone in his backyard so he's refusing to poop. I won't chance him sitting and scratching the incision while he's supposed to be taking care of business and he also refuses to poop on leash, so it is a battle of the wills. It's too hot to take him for a walk this afternoon, but we will get it taken care of before bed. He actually took some time to bark in my face during the standoff--we understand each other pretty well. 

Before I forget--I didn't post anything in advance. I figured you guys were tired of hearing all about his medical travails. His vet was also going to examine him closely before removal--there was a chance he scratched it out, but alas, it was deeper than we thought so surgery was needed. I was hoping he'd get to come home without surgery. I sometimes feel like I should borrow/plagarize from Hubbub's thread and start one called : Grab Bag of Health Issues-- Version 2--Tobynator.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry I missed this as well. I am so glad Toby came through the surgery well, now I pray for him to have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, I take it Tobes did ok whilst we were gabbing?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, I take it Tobes did ok whilst we were gabbing?


Yes, but he also "yelled" at me when I came in--apparently my kitchen pass expired! :doh: The fact he's barking at me and being stubborn about the poops indicates he's feeling better, but he just doesn't think I know it!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha ....Toby I hate to say it but I think your mom is going to win this battle of wills.....might as well just go on outside and do your business and everyone will feel a whole lot better ....you mostly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well....Mother Nature intervened--a hail storm here and rain. Toby doesn't do wet grass and back yards....so we shall see if he decides he better get business taken care of before bedtime!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Healing hugs and kisses to Toby!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Anne,

I posted that for a little 'Conehead Unity' for Toby


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Anne,
> 
> I posted that for a little 'Conehead Unity' for Toby


He appreciates it as well!! 

I thought I might need to use Toby as a satellite dish last night. A summer thunder/hail storm came through and knocked our dish out for a while, but, we got it working again. 

He thanks you all for your support during his conehead days!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor Tobynator.
How's he doing today?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs to Toby. Hope cone free days are coming soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking about Toby and hope he's doing fine today!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is a happy camper--his Dad returned from Canada this morning. Now there are more people to ram for attention while he wears the cone of shame! 

Got an email from Toby's vet, here's the report:


> Great news on the biopsy in that they did not find any tumor cell at all!!! There was a blanket of inflammation and necrosis but it sounds like Toby did a complete surgical removal of the mass. I don't know if this area would have healed without the surgery or not. Sometimes these areas "wall" themselves off and continue to bother the patient so I still think we made the right decision.


 So Toby is known now as Dr. Toby, for practicing self-surgery (without a license). 

His post-pill thyroid is low normal again, which might account for the excessive shedding and slight weight gain. I'm on a wait and see if things normalize before upping the dosing. Toby tends to dip in thyroid levels during warmer months like a bouncing ball. 

The cone remains for the next few days, but we will celebrate the good news on the growth!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, fantastic update. Way to go Dr. Toby!

How long does Dr. Toby have to be a Conehead?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy for the great news!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see the good report and that the Dr verified Dr Toby had completed the work already! Maybe that's what Toby was telling them in the office, "I've already gotten it!" 



Dallas Gold said:


> I sometimes feel like I should borrow/plagarize from Hubbub's thread and start one called : Grab Bag of Health Issues-- Version 2--Tobynator.


This made me laugh SO hard yesterday! I sometimes think that people think I have Münchausen syndrome by proxy - it seems like I couldn't make this up if I wanted to. 

But, I should say that reading about Toby (and others) complicated/mysterious health issues after finding this forum was in some measure a relief for me in knowing that we weren't alone (crazy ).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So thrilled to read that you have good news - hugs for Toby on their way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hubbub said:


> Glad to see the good report and that the Dr verified Dr Toby had completed the work already! Maybe that's what Toby was telling them in the office, "I've already gotten it!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually thought about Munchausen by proxy as well! Maybe we can request a sub form for dogs with multiple special issues and call it the "Grab Bag of Health Issues Subforum"! I have a feeling there will be several members and if I recall correctly, several will have a dog named Toby. :doh: I sometimes think the name is jinxed! 

He'll be in the cone at least until his incisions are removed....7 to 10 days post surgery. He has an acupuncture appt on Day 6 and if they look good I'll ask her to remove them...if not, we go in the next day for a check!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad that the biopsy turned out good! Yay to Dr. Toby!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news for Toby!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent report  That must take a load off of your mind. 

Toby 'cone free' in a few days too. He'll be the happiest dog around.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Go Toby!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS love the GR Weekly cover!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news. Good boy Toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing the good news this a.m. , Anne. Great news on Toby! He should be receiving something in the mail tomorrow to distract him a little while he wears his cone..... Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I'm just seeing the good news this a.m. , Anne. Great news on Toby! He should be receiving something in the mail tomorrow to distract him a little while he wears his cone..... Have a wonderful weekend!


I've told Dr. Toby to be on the lookout for the mail carrier today and tomorrow--he is waiting by the front door with anticipation. He loves his Aunt Cathy from MI!! :smooch::smooch:

Toby's vet said I could use a Duoxo calming gel on his incision if needed. It has tea tree oil in it. So far, so good....except hubby took the cone off this a.m. to put his walking harness on and you guessed it...Toby tried to start scratching it. :doh: It was only a second too!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

So glad to see good news on Toby! What a trooper!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just tracked Toby's package and it's out for delivery!!! Watch for the mailman, Toby.....it's coming.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to read Toby is doing so well with great results! Yay for Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I just tracked Toby's package and it's out for delivery!!! Watch for the mailman, Toby.....it's coming.


It's noon and STILL not here...the postman always comes around 10 a.m. so we are disappointed. I guess we have a substitute today.  I am going for my final physical therapy session today (they test me :uhoh and hubby is on watch, though I instructed him I want to be present for the unveiling.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well.....Mr/Ms. Postal Carrier didn't leave my boy his surprise today, so he will be on watch tomorrow. :crossfing He's practicing patience. I think we had a substitute carrier today and I suspect they didn't bother with package deliveries.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, that doesn't make me happy . They shouldn't say "Out for Delivery" if they aren't going to deliver it.  It SHOULD come tomorrow....:crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Any sign of the postal carrier bringing a special package to Toby today????:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Any sign of the postal carrier bringing a special package to Toby today????:crossfing


No, and the tracking showed a notice was left for us at 7:27 last night of attempted delivery. We were home. There was no notice on our door. Funny thing--we have very high quality working security cameras and I reviewed the footage both before and after the time noted on the notice that was not left on our front door--no carrier drove by and stopped at our house during the thirty minutes before and after. hmmmm.. Invisible postal carrier? I think not...:no: In fact the ONLY car that drove on our street during that time frame was a funny looking homebuilt car! It didn't stop, just whizzed by. hmmmm. So I called our local post office this afternoon (no mail here yet, unusual) and told the guy what transpired and that I have proof in the form of security camera footage--found out this is a recurring problem at our postal station and the person doing it is the supervisor. Normally our packages are delivered on time and we get fabulous service; however, our carrier is on vacation as I suspected so our route is split up between 4 other carriers. That accounts for late mail and no package deliveries. When a package is noted in the system as out for delivery and comes back--the supervisor at this station just manipulates it to say notice was left of attempted delivery....an outright lie. The worker I spoke to today was very happy I have proof of this because the carriers complain about this supervisor doing it. We are on watch and wait again, but Toby can't look out the front door because it's over 90 and we must keep the house cool- front door is closed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How is Toby today?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> How is Toby today?


Thanks for asking! He is doing great and he is such a good sport about wearing his cone. We are taking no chances that he might scratch the incision area before the sutures come out, so the cone is on him most of the time. He seems to adjust to things like that so well now. I gave the incision a good exam yesterday and it is healing beautifully. We hope they will be removed Tuesday when he goes in for a bordatella vaccine. Just looking at it, my non expert opinion is they will come out. Then life gets back to normal and our legs can heal from the constant rams of affection! We were also dealing with some sort of new food intolerance to his Wellness food, so we switched him to a GI formula prescription food and we could not be happier with it. He is doing well on it so far. I wasn't thrilled about switching, but seeing the improvement makes the decision the right one for him.

Toby did something very cute yesterday. I was on the floor doing my physical therapy exercises, with all sorts of gadgets around, including hand weights, which I use with the leg exercises geared to strengthening the core muscles. I keep them in a pile next to me. Toby ran in very excited to "supervise" me and brought his Kong in and placed it in with my handweights.  I guess he thought it might be a good hand weight as well. 

The man I spoke with at our local post office made some phone calls after our conversation, tracked down Aunt Cathy's package, drove to the carrier who had it, picked it up and delivered it to us personally, along with our day's mail! Wow! That was nice! We were getting ready to go to a family get together, but we let Toby open his package and he opened up a very nice squirrel (stuffingless) with a very long furry tail. He is ecstatic about his new toy and immediately tried to "kill" it again! I tried to take photos, and will upload them later today--he wants me to personally thank his Aunt Cathy for his new treasure. :smooch::smooch: I'll get better photos today--hopefully hubby and I can take the cone off and do a better photo shoot!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Toby's doing well. I hope he'll be cone free soon! :crossfing I'm sure, with all your experience, that your non expert opinion is probably correct. I was thinking, since his cataract surgery, has he had more days in the "cone" or "cone free"??? Poor boy. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I've actually thought about Munchausen by proxy as well! Maybe we can request a sub form for dogs with multiple special issues and call it the "Grab Bag of Health Issues Subforum"! I have a feeling there will be several members and if I recall correctly, several will have a dog named Toby. :doh: I sometimes think the name is jinxed!


I'm not sure how I overlooked this until today  but - I can assure you, as much as I love the name Toby, I'd think long and hard about having it as a top name choice


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing Toby's pictures. 

Hang in there Toby, you'll be cone free before you know it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

These were taken in a hurry yesterday, and it's obvious he needs playtime without his cone. That will happen today!

Here is Toby playing with the box:










Here is his new toy (best we could do because he worked underneath the cone! 









Here he is saying THANK YOU to his Aunt Cathy from the great state of Michigan!! Thank you Aunt Cathy,:smooch::smooch:









Since his cataract surgery, Toby actively avoids the camera, so he's becoming a challenge for us with photos. I will try again today with a better camera too!

You can see the incision/sutures--the purplish blur on the left (bottom) side of his face. The interior lighting in our house isn't good for photos, plus he's coned, so his left side has a purplish glow to it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures DG, they're great! What a precious face Toby has. 

The new stuffie from Aunt Cathy is adorable, hope Toby enjoys it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Toby, you look marvelous! Such a handsome boy.....Glad you like your new toy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We let Toby experience cone-free play time for a while this afternoon and attempted to take some photos with his new treasure. It is a very high-value item and he is very adept at turning his back on us to get us to stop bugging him with photography, so the photos aren't posed. In one of them you can see his incision. You may wonder why he isn't groomed well, especially around the ears--that would be because of the cone. He looks a tad neglected--rest assured he isn't! :no:

Here he is resting, right before I bring the new "tree kitty" out of hiding. 










Here he is trying to avoid the camera in order to eat his toy:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Got to love that face.....


----------



## LaurenGan11 (May 17, 2012)

Yay so happy to here about Toby


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet guy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Toby, you make me cry, you make me laugh. All of it just looking at your last few photos.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's great to see pictures of Toby..... who doesn't look the least bit neglected. He has such a sweet face. (I wish all dogs were so neglected  )


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics. What a boy! Soon he''ll be "Cone free ... as free as the wind blows .. wherever the squirrel goes, cone free to follow your heart..."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Great pics. What a boy! Soon he''ll be "Cone free ... as free as the wind blows .. wherever the squirrel goes, cone free to follow your heart..."


I'm sure he's singing that all the time in his heart!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I missed this thread earlier. Glad everything went well Toby and he is recovering well!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing Today is bordatella vaccine update day and hopefully suture removal day if the incision is healed enough. :crossfing:crossfing The vet gave us a 7-10 day window and this is Day 7. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck at the vet, Sir Toby! Hope the sutures and cone come off today, buddy....:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to Dr. Toby today, hoping he gets his sutures removed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Not yet.... hubby let Toby out of the cone this morning when I was outside and guess who scratched his incision area? Yes, and there was a little blood involved so we are continuing with his antibiotics (to protect his eyes) and will recheck the incision on Saturday, and if that doesn't work out, again on Monday. He's back in his cone.  This is not the hubby's fault (no blame there), because it obviously had not healed enough by this time. Toby would certainly scratch it once home and causing it to bleed. He just isn't ready.  We were given a 7 to 10 day window anyway.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

oh poor Tony.....


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Toby (sp)....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, poor Toby...please heal quick! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this update about Toby, heal quickly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Toby has to go through more cone days.
He sure is cute though.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It is amazing how fast they can scratch an itch, nobody's fault, been there. Sorry for more cone days ahead of you Toby. Heal up fast boy, Barkley has left a bunch of tennis balls for you to find I'm sure


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Toby, no more scratching, ok?

Sing along with me ..... "Cone freeeeeee ... as free as the wind blows ....."

Hum that song, Toby. No more scratching. You want that cone off soon


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby got his sutures out this morning.  We are happy about that. He has a scab at the incision site that might bleed if scratched so the nurse suggested we keep the cone on him for another 24 hours to give it a little longer to heal. So, he's still in his cone, but I'll take it off of him when I can be right there to watch him and stop any scratching. I asked them to double check his back nails to make sure they are clipped down as much as possible--they were already. Yay! 

So my little cone head will be cone free tomorrow! Today it was already hot and steamy when we walked to and from the vet appointment, so he will rest and relax and plan his first cone free day tomorrow.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yah Toby. Free of the cone tomorrow. Glad to hear it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you will be cone free soon Toby!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad the sutures are out. Hopefully the cone will be off tomorrow. Almost there, Toby..... No more scratching! Hugs from Aunt Cathy and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooray for Toby (and his parents) - cone free days ahead!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sure glad Toby will be cone free.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cone free Toby, yes!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, scab is still there, so I'm debating what to do this morning. Nothing is easy with this guy, that's for sure. He's such a good sport and I feel so bad for him needing to wear the dreaded cone.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Won't be long now, Toby, you'll be cone free


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Healing thoughts for Toby....hoping the dreaded cone comes off today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Toby will leave his scab alone so he can be Cone free.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I couldn't stand it anymore. I need my Tobynator back 100%, so I gave the incision site a thorough inspection, put some Duoxo Calming spray on it and rubbed it in (recommended by vet--has tea tree oil), then took him for a long walk to let that stuff work, and kept the cone off when we got back in. As soon as I went in the shower, he started attacking and rolling around on the bedroom rug--his FAVORITE activity inside the house besides eating and cuddling, and well, counter-surfing. As soon as I got out I rushed over to inspect--all was well. Based on that I pronounced him "recovered" and he is 

_Cone Free at Last, Cone Free at Last, Thank Dog, he's Cone Free at Last! _

He is a happy happy dog this morning!  He wants to thank you all for your support during his recovery phase!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hurray!!!!! I'm so very happy for Toby and for you that he is finally healed and CONE FREE!

:drummer:arty2:arty:arty2::drummer:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great news! Happy Golden in Dallas. Have some fun Toby!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're very happy to read about how well Hannah is doing. Just great


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay! The Tobynator is healed and cone free! I am happy for him and you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Early evening update--who knew the cone of shame was such a bark inhibitor?? Now that he is free of the dreaded thing he is expressing himself more often. He is extremely verbal now. My loud mouth Tobynator is BACK!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha...it must be great to have your Toby back!!! So glad the cone is GONE


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just asked on your home page how Toby was doing, then saw this. I am so glad your boy is back!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

:jamming::appl::appl::appl::artydude:artydude:artydudearty2:arty2:arty2::greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:banana::banana::banana: 

WE ARE SO HAPPY FOR TOBY!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay Toby!! Glad to hear you are back to your wonderful self


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad the cone is gone and Toby can "talk" now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, and we had a super fun play session with his "tree kitty" from his Aunt Cathy! It's so fun to see him playing like he was a puppy at 8 years of age.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

When Toby is not feeling well I check in to see how he is doing. And then when he is feeling well I have to come back to read what *Tobynator* is doing, the funny part. Hugs to sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Go Toby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Make up for all the coned days now that you are coneless again.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A little late, but so HAPPY to see that Toby's cone free (and that his parents' legs will have time to recover from the assault )!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad he is back to his old self!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How is Toby doing this morning Anne? Is his "Tree Kitty" still alive?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> How is Toby doing this morning Anne? Is his "Tree Kitty" still alive?


He's doing great! His Tree Kitty is alive, and true to nature, it is taunting him from a high perch in our family room, until one of us can supervise Toby. This toy definitely stimulates his "predator" nature.  

He is getting a bath this morning. We needed to wait until his incision healed, and then we both had other appointments in the morning hours the past three days so we couldn't give him a bath. It's wickedly hot outside now in the afternoons, as the 100s are back for a bit, so we will bathe him around 10 this morning and walk him after toweling him off, to dry the rest of him. That will be his evening walk! He walked a couple of miles this morning already! Then this afternoon his spa day continues with a nice massage, fur rub down to check for wet spots and a nice thorough tooth brushing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just be careful you don't spoil him.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Just be careful you don't spoil him.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


Too late for that I'm afraid...:uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Too late for that I'm afraid...:uhoh:


:bowrofl::lol::yes:

Massages, heating pads.......
We're bad.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> :bowrofl::lol::yes:
> 
> Massages, heating pads.......
> We're bad.


I know, I'd love to get some acupuncture or a neuro-muscular massage for my spinal issues, but I won't spend the $$ for myself...yet Toby, well he gets eye acupuncture every 3 weeks and a massage every night! He is worth it though. I love that photo of Copper!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby gave hubby and me heart attack attempts today, twice! We decided to give him a much needed bath this morning, outside, since it's hot and we can walk him dry in just a few minutes. We closed our rolling driveway gate and just as we were starting the bath a big cement mixer came down our narrow alley to go do some foundation pouring for a neighbor's big home addition. It was LOUD and slow and Toby decided to be a dog and bark and chase at it, as he does with the garbage truck...He goes into full chase mode, adrenaline going and he doesn't stop running into the wrought iron on the side of the driveway, getting his head stuck between the rungs--first time ever for any of our dogs and we've had this wrought iron fencing for over a decade. His head popped right out, but wow.... Just as we recovered from that, we leashed him up and he decided to jump, from a sit, up the neighbor's retaining wall to check out their fence, where his buddies Roxie and Buddy hang out (they were inside the house as all Dallas doggies should be unless they were swimming or getting a bath in this heat), but he doesn't exactly clear the wall--thank goodness hubby was there to support him back down to land without any injury--but oh my heart!! This boy is destined to make every hair on my head gray!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I never hesitated to spend the money on Copper as you well know, but if it is for me well then................... it can wait.

It looks like we have our priorities right to me.

Copper sure loved his heating pads and massages. there is a vent under the island there too. He liked the heat in the winter and the AC in the summer.

These pics and the one with his herbal heating pad (on the back of the couch here) were taken after a hike up the little mountain behind us. Copper needed a little extra pampering because he was very, very tired.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you might need to invest in some hair dye if you don't pull your hair out first!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there anything more peaceful than old gold sleeping? I have to save this one with Barb's (hotel4dogs) Toby's photo. In times when I am upset these photos calm me down. Thanks coppers-mom.

I can see Tobynator is back more "action" driven than ever. Hugs to a sweet boy.


----------

